# Any hip hop fans?



## ntdxc1878

I know most people on here won't naturally be a huge fan of the genre, for obvious reasons. 

But I just find myself coming back to it again and again, even the mainstream rap. I really respect the creativity, and I really enjoy just listening the beats and flow of a lot of artists. 

I am turned off in some respects, because the vast majority of things rappers speak on in their music has to do with money, girls,drugs, rich lifestyle, etc., most of which I cant relate too (lol). It also gets kind of old after a while. However, some of them are just speaking on their experiences, which I can respect. Anyway...

Personally, I really enjoy listening to Kendrick Lamar. He is a great lyricist, and he actually speaks on real issues and about his experiences. 

But what I wanted to know: Any hiphop heads on stp? What are your favorite artists? Anyone I should give a listen to?


----------



## Deleted member 8978

Growing up, I have listened to the revolution that started it before it became what it is now. It went back as far as NWA, 2 Pac, KRS-ONE, and even LL Cool J to name a few. It didn't take long to have a tug-of-war between the East and the West, but I still grew up listening to all of that. I got up toward DMX, Cypress Hill, and Eminem and then when the revolution shifted to what is now, it just isn't the same anymore and there is no telling how much old-school stuff you'll be able to find on the radio these days. There is however a throwback hip-hop/R&B station in Jacksonville, FL that I can surprisingly tune into from more than 60 miles away but that's it over here.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

I like some hip hop, and even rap from the 80's/90's but the popular stuff nowadays with the same droning mumbling sound, repeating some basic ass lines about some dumb ass shit.. it doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## AlwaysLost

I like RAMMELLZEE and the Furious 5


----------



## A New Name

My nigga, fist bump for Kendrick!

It's possible you will be moved by a Flying Lotus.


----------



## Coywolf

I know I'm going to catch shit for this, but, Eminem is still one of the best lyricists I have ever heard.

Shit. 80s/90s hip hop is one of the greatest genres ever to grace this earth.

"And I know because of KRS one...."

New "rap" (or "shit", as I like to call it) is a disgrace to Run DMC, Salt n' Pepa, Biggie, Tupac, and Dr Dre. Man I wish they would get back to the roots.....


----------



## Coywolf

Also:

Atmosphere, Imortal Technique, Cypress Hill, Beastie Boys, Slick Rick, D12....

Some of the groups I listen to regularly


----------



## Irate Pirate

I feel like I a lot of the crustiest of crustlords I've met over the years have been into Hip-Hop to some degree or another (not that everyone here on STP is a crusty, obviously). I've been listening to it for most of my life too (as well as other music that's good). Some of these mumble rap dudes nowadays though leave a lot to be desired (Lil Pump being the first to come to mind) but I still listen to some of it. Mostly because I'm a sucker for the beats/music even if the lyrical content is trash (again, Lil Pump's Boss. Which while I'm on the subject, how the FUCK does that song have so many views in less than three months??) There's definitely a lot of really good newer rappers around though too: Post Malone, Joey Badass, Tyler the Creator, Kendrick, A$AP Rocky, Action Bronson. That Travis Scott song w/ Kendrick Lamar, Goosebumps has been stuck in my head (and playing in the car) a lot lately. Post Malone's Congratulations too. What I think is cool is that a lot of these younger rappers don't seem to really give a fuck about being seen as "Hard" or whatever and even though a good amount of them still rap about "Money, Hoes & Clothes" as Biggie put it, it's not _all _they're about and there's also a lot of substance and creativity too. Even the repetitive, mumblin' ass, barred out and lean wasted dummmies have some pretty creative and cool sounding shit musically speaking. The drugs that are being used by this younger generation of rappers are a lot different than the shit the older dudes were doing back in the day too (e.g. hallucinogens, Lean & Xanax on top of all the usual tons of weed & booze). Not to say it's just rappers doing that obviously, it's everyone, but I think that it's currently leaving a pretty noticeable mark on the music. I recently heard someone describe the current Hip-Hop/Rap scene as "Rap's Punk phase" or some shit. I don't think that's 100% accurate but it does have _some _validity to it. It's just that if Rap/Hip-Hop _is _going through a Punk-like phase it should be called something else. Not that I'm being precious about Punk but that'd be like calling Drum & Bass the "Punk of Techno" or something stupid like that. I think there's more psychedelic aspects to what is going on musically in Rap nowadays than Punk. A$AP Rocky straight up has a song with guitars in it called LSD. You can't do tons of molly/acid/mushrooms and _not _have it change your music and the shit you're into. Just look at the Beatles. But at the same time I can totally see some of these young guys & girls like Smokepurp, Lil Uzi Vert, Cardi B, Lil Pump, Lil Yachty as the door swinging the other way from the so called "conscious rappers" of the past couple of decades.

TLDR: Hip-Hop/Rap is still cool and inventive and evolving and even if some of it is lyrically devoid of substance the music & beats are still sick. In my opinion, obviously.

If anyone wants a link to a playlist let me know & I'll post it


----------



## THEOEHT

I listened to Hip Hop when I was in middle school, realized later how shitty most of it was. I got back into the genre a few years ago with GFE(granola funk express) who helped start the g funk stage at rainbow and combine Hip Hop with every genre from funk and reggae to punk rock. They're a 10 man band with 3 mcs: agent 23, foul mouth jerk and Adam strange.

There's a crew called gurp city from SF that includes a lot of good rappers like topr, z-man, like sick and conceit. Problemaddicts, Aesop rock, the artifacts and 3 melancholy gypsies, are some of my other favs.


----------



## FromNowhere

I've been listening to hip hop since the 80's. I don't think there is a genre of music I don't enjoy, but I always come back to hip hop too. Lately in heavy rotation it's been Killer Mike, El-P, T.I., Freddie Gibbs, Wiz Khalifa, 113, Dosseh, S'cred Connexion (last 3 are French groups). I have a Novation Bass Station that I like to make beats on sometimes for a laugh. I think trap has made modern hip hop really interesting again, especially these acts from the South. There's some great stuff out there right now.


----------



## Ori

I have moods where I listen to hip hop. It doesn't last very long. Auto tune has made it super hard to understand new rappers but I dig it.. _sometimes._ Loved Fetty's first album. Drake is alright.. he's more pop though, I suppose. I dig Travis Scott quite a bit. 

Talking real hardcore gangster rappers though, I love Eazy-E. The Game is also my other favorite. All his shit goes /hard/. Of course, Dr.Dre too, classic. Clearly real rap comes from the West, doesn't it?

*edit* Kanye's Pablo album was fire too.


----------



## AAAutin

Okay, I'm gonna need everyone's Top Fives.

Mine's pretty backpacker-heavy, as that's the era I came up in:

5.) Aesop Rock
4.) Talib Kweli
3.) Mos Def (Yasiin Bey)
2.) Kanye West
1.) Nas


----------



## Deleted member 8978

(5) Vanilla Ice
(4) Run DMC
(3) Eminem
(2) Snoop Dogg
(1) NWA

!!


----------



## FromNowhere

Top 5 is tough. I mean, I was breaking to Newcleus when that Jam On It tape came out. So many great eras and styles and I don't feel like I'm stuck in any of them per se. I suppose I will pick one fav from each era if possible. In no particular order...Just individual rappers and not groups or DJ's.

-Grand Master Flash
-KRS One
-Rakim
-Tupac
-Freddie Gibbs


----------



## AAAutin

FromNowhere said:


> -Tupac
> -Freddie Gibbs



Makes sense.


----------



## Odin

BOOOM B$#%^ch


----------



## Odin

you can't compete.. 

word to your mother...


----------



## Odin

Stop... Hammar [email protected]!

cAN'T TOUCH THIS... B


----------



## Odin

sHOOPmlol


----------



## Odin

I like them round and big!


----------



## Odin




----------



## Coywolf

I grabbed two girlies and a beer that's cold!


----------



## Voobrazit

ntdxc1878 said:


> I know most people on here won't naturally be a huge fan of the genre, for obvious reasons.
> 
> But I just find myself coming back to it again and again, even the mainstream rap. I really respect the creativity, and I really enjoy just listening the beats and flow of a lot of artists.
> 
> I am turned off in some respects, because the vast majority of things rappers speak on in their music has to do with money, girls,drugs, rich lifestyle, etc., most of which I cant relate too (lol). It also gets kind of old after a while. However, some of them are just speaking on their experiences, which I can respect. Anyway...
> 
> Personally, I really enjoy listening to Kendrick Lamar. He is a great lyricist, and he actually speaks on real issues and about his experiences.
> 
> But what I wanted to know: Any hiphop heads on stp? What are your favorite artists? Anyone I should give a listen to?


Oddisee, Jedi Mind Tricks, Shabazz Palaces, et cetra. A lot of great artists out there. I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## scntfc

In no particular order.
Ghostface
Nas
Gangstar
Run Dmc
Ice T


----------



## Odin

THe early days...


----------



## ntdxc1878

Irate Pirate said:


> I feel like I a lot of the crustiest of crustlords I've met over the years have been into Hip-Hop to some degree or another (not that everyone here on STP is a crusty, obviously). I've been listening to it for most of my life too (as well as other music that's good). Some of these mumble rap dudes nowadays though leave a lot to be desired (Lil Pump being the first to come to mind) but I still listen to some of it. Mostly because I'm a sucker for the beats/music even if the lyrical content is trash (again, Lil Pump's Boss. Which while I'm on the subject, how the FUCK does that song have so many views in less than three months??) There's definitely a lot of really good newer rappers around though too: Post Malone, Joey Badass, Tyler the Creator, Kendrick, A$AP Rocky, Action Bronson. That Travis Scott song w/ Kendrick Lamar, Goosebumps has been stuck in my head (and playing in the car) a lot lately. Post Malone's Congratulations too. What I think is cool is that a lot of these younger rappers don't seem to really give a fuck about being seen as "Hard" or whatever and even though a good amount of them still rap about "Money, Hoes & Clothes" as Biggie put it, it's not _all _they're about and there's also a lot of substance and creativity too. Even the repetitive, mumblin' ass, barred out and lean wasted dummmies have some pretty creative and cool sounding shit musically speaking. The drugs that are being used by this younger generation of rappers are a lot different than the shit the older dudes were doing back in the day too (e.g. hallucinogens, Lean & Xanax on top of all the usual tons of weed & booze). Not to say it's just rappers doing that obviously, it's everyone, but I think that it's currently leaving a pretty noticeable mark on the music. I recently heard someone describe the current Hip-Hop/Rap scene as "Rap's Punk phase" or some shit. I don't think that's 100% accurate but it does have _some _validity to it. It's just that if Rap/Hip-Hop _is _going through a Punk-like phase it should be called something else. Not that I'm being precious about Punk but that'd be like calling Drum & Bass the "Punk of Techno" or something stupid like that. I think there's more psychedelic aspects to what is going on musically in Rap nowadays than Punk. A$AP Rocky straight up has a song with guitars in it called LSD. You can't do tons of molly/acid/mushrooms and _not _have it change your music and the shit you're into. Just look at the Beatles. But at the same time I can totally see some of these young guys & girls like Smokepurp, Lil Uzi Vert, Cardi B, Lil Pump, Lil Yachty as the door swinging the other way from the so called "conscious rappers" of the past couple of decades.
> 
> TLDR: Hip-Hop/Rap is still cool and inventive and evolving and even if some of it is lyrically devoid of substance the music & beats are still sick. In my opinion, obviously.
> 
> If anyone wants a link to a playlist let me know & I'll post it



I'd love to get a link to your playlist!


----------



## Irate Pirate

@ntdxc1878
Here ya go, homie! Nothin but them dope jams! 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLIjTx1eo4fVhAIpLX1rI4Wa9_8JukLm_

This is a mix of semi-recent stuff I've been listening to lately at the beginning followed by the older stuff from the 90's/early 2000's. I'll keep adding shit on there too because it is a playlist I listen to. 
Enjoy!


----------



## AAAutin

Irate Pirate said:


> Here ya go, homie! Nothin but them dope jams!



(_sees "Bath Salt", follows_)


----------



## Irate Pirate

AAAutin said:


> (_sees "Bath Salt", follows_)


Hahaha, nice! That song's awesome.


----------



## beersalt

I like me some good bbbeats. And a steady flow. 
Atmosphere i'm a fan of for sure. 
Immortal Technique, Dose one (beat Eminem in a freestyle rap battle), Tribe called Quest (of course), Eyedea, Teach n9ne, Fugees.
Ever heard of Kate Tempest? She's a pretty recent female badass that started as a Spoken Word artist from the UK. Now she spits over beats about current issues. Pretty sweet.


----------



## AAAutin

Irate Pirate said:


> That song's awesome.



Hell yeah. All that early Flatbush ZOMBiES shit bangs: "Bath Salt", "SCOSA", "Thrilla", et al.


----------



## Irate Pirate

@Dragononn 
Thanks for mentioning Kate Tempest! I checked her out and her shit's wicked good! That Europe Is Lost song is amazing. It reminded me of the Sleaford Mods a bit. They're a sort of stripped down hip hop duo from the UK. People compare their style to punk a lot. Something about them reminds me of Crass but I don't really know why.
I couldn't decide which one of their songs to put here so here's two- 
Jobseeker on Jools Holland


and the video for Tied Up In Notz



@AAAutin 
Flatbush Zombies are crazy as fuck, dude! Love those guys. S.C.O.S.A is a dope song. Thug Waffle & Face Off too. They're _all _good! And people say drugs are a bad influence hah!


----------



## Benji91

I dig a bit of hip hop, my recent fav is A.B. Original from down here in Oz.

Check this out - don't sure if the original ever made the air outside Australia, but this is their re-imagining of Paul Kelly's killer 80's track Dumb Things. 



January 26 is worth a listen as well.



Fucking brilliant act, if you dig real lyrics in hip hop (political issues and the like, not rappin' about money/girls/drugs) give it a go!


----------



## NapalmBreath

Dead Prez, The Coup, EPMD, Gravediggas, Mobb Deep and Doctor Octogon are a few I don't think have been mentioned yet. 

Burning Cop Car is a weekly podcast that plays a lot of rad shit, a pretty good mix of older and newer stuff. I can't add a link until my third post but I'll put one below.


----------



## NapalmBreath

https://sub.media/c/burning-cop-car/


----------



## AAAutin

NapalmBreath said:


> Dead Prez, The Coup,



Throw in Nas, Mos, Talib, Outkast, and DJ Shadow and you've got the soundtrack to my early 20s.

(I bought LET'S GET FREE when it came out in '00 and it remains my favorite hip-hop album to this day.)


----------



## Odin

AAAutin said:


> Throw in Nas, Mos, Talib, Outkast, and DJ Shadow and you've got the soundtrack to my early 20s.
> 
> (I bought LET'S GET FREE when it came out in '00 and it remains my favorite hip-hop album to this day.)



yup bring me back to being a lil _*Vato*_ in jr high listening to Nas... Hell yea Outkast.

Shit... all that crap I posted earlier lol... anyone, here is something more
,,, outside our world hip hop




Also, for the soul and the translation...





who da fuck we gonna drop it on?


----------



## starfarer

this is Chap Hop


----------



## marmar

Angle Haze, in case anybody is interested in female rappers. She is the one who doesnt rap about bitches n cash, but some deep intelegent shit.
There are a few Russian rappers I listen to. As it's my language and I also grew up being into hip hop, so out of nostalgia of some sort I go n listen to that shit too. Rap is wild popular in Russia now btw. If that's of anyone s interest as well check oxxymiron (russian)vs disaster(american) battle it's sick


----------



## AAAutin

marmar said:


> Angel Haze



Hell yes. RESERVATION is my shit.


----------



## Deleted member 20240

Si.

I tend to listen to this more than anything else. I like music that is complex, takes you to the place that the artist is coming from. Intelligent, real art. Wether its dark, uplifting or fukn funny. Not super into the whole my ass is fat i got money, I get fucked up and fuk bitches scene going on right now though. I feel like that shit is an insult to the genre. Nothing pisses me off more than talentless twats making music. But as long as theirs stupid people, unfortunatley stupid music will be made so they buy it. Im more geared toward the old skool. Always lookin for new music though, whether old or new. So if you have any must listens hit me up!


----------



## Deleted member 20240

Just took a look at the past posts for inspiration. Kinda excited to do some listening! Hope those females pull thier weight. Girls are highly underrepresented in the talent dept. Always disappointed to hear another tallentless bitch auto tuned to shit shrieking about her pussy. Im guilty of liking desiggners(spelling,) timmy turner. Thats about it for mumble rap. Kinda on/ off topic but, ive been exploring r reggaetons lately. Gotta sort through the shit just like with American music, but thiers some nice shit. Cant translate all of what they're saying but it sounds good!


----------



## anterrabae

when i was in highschool a buddy of mine introduced me to Dan Nakamuras “Music to Make Love to Your Old Lady by”.. and since then Ive always had a soft spot in my heart for good hip hop instrumentals. 

ie dj shadow, early bonobo, dj krush, crooklyn dub consortium (a va comp), portishead, daedalus, massive attack, nicolas jaar.. james blake

then i dipped into house/electronica a little bit. martin roth.. boris brejcha..

lately im all into the beat tapes / instrumental mixes people been putting onto youtube and soundclouds. rafi:ki.. hashfinger..

pretty much only listen to trip hop/house/chillstep instrumentals. only care for vocals if theres gonna be some heavy bass to break up the monotony


----------



## ancienttoes

a rap song i made about travelling and philosophy and society.


----------



## marmar

ancienttoes said:


> a rap song i made about travelling and philosophy and society.



Great lyrics bro!


----------



## codycodnyk

Yeah except what I don't like about a lot of it is it glorifies a lot of negative stuff like drugs and violence. But sometimes it fits the mood


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

While holding a pipe that's shaped like a gun to his mouth..


----------



## roughdraft

marmar said:


> Rap is wild popular in Russia now btw. If that's of anyone s interest as well check oxxymiron (russian)vs disaster(american) battle it's sick



i watched oxxxymiron v jonnyboy with English subtitles. was actually impressed by the vibe

if you liked Dizaster in particular you might like some of his older works - vs Canibus, vs Caustic, vs Jerzey Swift and finally he and Okwerdz vs Arkaic and Oshea. he has some gems in each of those although the opponents aren't as enthralling


----------



## roughdraft

at 11 yrs old or so discovered Moment of Truth by Gang Starr and The Low End Theory by A Tribe Called Quest. got me so deep into rap music

my favorites still are Big L and Genius/GZA 'that 95 shit' both of those dudes can really spit. not always a fan of the lyrical content it's more the rhythm created and the multisyllabics that blow my mind

Eminem, before he was mainstream, had a more tasteful album called Infinite that I also highly recommend


----------



## MarkDrifter

Broadly writing........ Run The Jewels, Immortal Technique, Atmosphere, Doomtree, Senser, Dog Eat Dog, Clipping, Hopsin, Moscow Death Brigade, Renegades of Punk, Zearle, Rise of the Northstar, Biohazard, Suicidal Tendencies, Cypress Hill, Serial Killers, Beastie Boys, Michu MC, Homicide, Test Their Logik, Iam Legion, Shadia Mansour, Skizzy Mars, MIA, Eminem w/ Joyner Lucas, Death Grips.. to name a few.


----------



## Oddy

PLEASE check out Akala. He's hands down one of the BEST hip hop artists out there. He's pushing for the return of really hip hop, not the bastardised, capitalist shite it's been turned into. He's a lyrical genius with a lot of political, social content. For all you American folks... You're gonna need to read the lyrics!


----------



## roughdraft

Locksmith. out of the bay area is also fuckin fiiiiire


----------



## troublefunk

I'm bumpin the shit out of old electro stuff atm - Jonzun crew space is the place.Its 35 years old and still sounds f..... amazing.Cmon Rogue Trader back me up here  
Got to mention high fidelity three - bboys breakdance (instrumental) from 1983...THAT bassline!!


----------



## roguetrader

ha ha you knew I'd have to peep this thread didn't ya ? being the old school fool that I am..... and yes I love old electro just as much as underground hip hop...

'spin on your hands and spin on your knee's, spin on your head and then freeze'


----------



## troublefunk

roguetrader said:


> ha ha you knew I'd have to peep this thread didn't ya ? being the old school fool that I am..... and yes I love old electro just as much as underground hip hop...
> 
> 'spin on your hands and spin on your knee's, spin on your head and then freeze'


And a West Street mob quote to boot..RESPECTS!


----------



## WyldLyfe

------


----------



## Benji91

Had to share this somewhere, to people outside of Oz.
Minjungbal/Gudjinburra rapper JK-47 do his take on Tupac's Changes from the perspective of an Indigenous Australian man in 2021. 
This blew me away.


----------



## Benji91

I still believe some of the best hiphop of the past few years comes from the Indigenous scene in Australia. I don't know if artists will ever break out of here, but I adore so much of it. So much truth, so much history.

_Well, they say that they came in peace
But our blood still stains the beach
Roll the dice, we gon' play for keeps
This sacred place ain't a place to preach
No, no, no, no white faith in a black belief
No, no, no Better pray that our spears don't reach
His cold, white heart, I'ma make it bleed, lead in to the First Fleet
Sicker than disease that he bring from overseas
No matter where you flee, I will always be
In the darkest of night, yeah, the sender will see me_


----------



## starfarer

G'day Benji! I think the Americans would be greatly surprised to find that most hop here is by our mighty Whitey's and that country music is mostly popular with the Aboriginals!!! Troy casser Daly Adam brand , and not forgetting the deadly awards!!!!


----------



## Benji91

starfarer said:


> G'day Benji! I think the Americans would be greatly surprised to find that most hop here is by our mighty Whitey's and that country music is mostly popular with the Aboriginals!!! Troy casser Daly Adam brand , and not forgetting the deadly awards!!!!


That's a heck of a generalisation. 
I can name more Indigenous hip-hop that white hip hop 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## starfarer

Benji91 said:


> That's a heck of a generalisation.
> I can name more Indigenous hip-hop that white hip hop 🤷🏼‍♀️


Fuck Benji! I'm old! I'm from the generation that got to see the saints live!!! Gimme a break!!!


----------

